# Trainer in N. Atlanta/ Woodstock/Marietta area



## whitney (May 30, 2006)

I am just moving to Woodstock GA for the summer and I would like to find a trainer to work with.. just getting Blitz to walk better on a leash.. escially since he is going to be in my moms garage most of the time and will need walks for exercise and he pulls and jumps up and licks strangers. (That really scares people)

If anyone has suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

You could call her:
Dog trainer 

But since the dog is kept in the garage for a longer time, maybe it would be better to walk him on a long leash (like a 20-30 ft. tracking lead), so he can get some more energy off. You can also get the Easy Walk Harness to avoid pulling (I haven't used it myself, but some people on here recommended it).
I know of some areas in Woodstock to let the dogs walk off leash (not fenced) if you're interested.


----------



## whitney (May 30, 2006)

Thanks! I will look into this trainer...

He has a small yard to play in, but he is coming from a HUGE fenced yard in Alabama, and I am looking forward to actually having somewhere to walk him (We didn't in Alabama) and being able to go do things with him.. I just want him to behave when I do! LOL


----------



## angel275 (Jan 14, 2008)

The German Shepherd Dog Club of North Georgia has a website at http://www.gsdcnga.org . They have a lot of their activities in Woodstock and also have obedience classes. They are a lot of fun and are nice people.


----------

